# vape question



## mjismygirl (Dec 14, 2011)

ok, so i know that reduction to carcinegins is a good thing, and that reasearch shows is supposebly more healthy. My question is this: Y am i coughing more?? seems like im coughing up tar.. could it actually b helping clean my lungs from prior smoke damage? plz let me know becuz w/ my condition i cant handle too much coughing....on a positive note tho, my home made vape works great!


----------



## asdewqasdfgh (Dec 14, 2011)

what condition do you have? if you have any sort of lung condition that may cause a respiratory attack then you shouldnt be smoking in the first place. try other methods of consuming such as cooking with oils and butter. a good vaporizer shouldnt make you cough, but it also depends on the bud you are smoking. is it homegrown? or is it nasty brick weed that may have god knows what in it?


----------



## dtp5150 (Dec 23, 2011)

are you getting all kinds of mucous too like in ur nose, and spitting? if so that is the expectorant quality of cannabinoids...and if u cough up clear stuff its like cleanin ur lungs


----------



## Tuxedotokerrr (Jan 4, 2012)

Thats the second post ive seen from you (DTP) about "cleaning your lungs". Do you have anything to back that up? Ive never heard anything about it.


----------



## aoyanagi (Jan 4, 2012)

When I switched from smoking to vaping I coughed up black shit profusely for almost 6 months, those are all your little cillia and ancillary cells coming back to life and pushing out all the crud you'd accumulated, like they're supposed to do when not paralyzed or destroyed from smoke (yes even our beloved medicine, thought it's antioxidant properties tend to offset this greatly.) I now do not cough up any black crud unless I get desperate and scrape my vap for pseudo honey oil to smoke like resin. I was also coughing up black crud for almost 6 months prior to receiving my vap as a gift.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 8, 2012)

When you are new to vapor you tend to inhale too much, because it is not like inhaling smoke. When inhaling smoke, you can gauge your hit easier because you can feel the smoke going in. With vapor, beginners can't sense the amount being inhaled, so you can cough your lungs out. Try inhaling much less vapor per hit, and you won't cough so much.

It also depends on the temperature used to heat the bud. Homemade vaporizers are less exact, and you could have toxins included in your vapor. Vapor is made from heat in the 200F to 455F, which is the temp that dried plant matter ignites, however, using a temp over 390F will cause the vapor to also have toxins.


----------



## Nickpizzle420 (Jan 10, 2012)

Yo. I'm a total DIY fan, but making your own vaporizer sounds very dangerous. Especially since there are already great vapes out there using the highest quality food grade material. The Silver Surfer is made in Colorado and works great. Maybe this is why you are coughing more. What did you use to make it?


----------



## vh13 (Jan 10, 2012)

Some good responses in here so far. I would only add:

Many DIY vape users apply too much heat to their material. Remember, the point of vape is *not *to fully consume the material; rather it is to selectively inhale only specific chemicals. To achieve that end, you must back off on the heat immediately after the material reaches vaporization temperature. Don't heat it too much, and stop hitting it! If you simply must use the material to finality, use the left overs to make butter.

Also, while far less dangerous then smoking, there are still some health risks associated with vape. For example, the resins can crystalize in your lungs causing the same kinds of damage as inhaling small particles (like those found in smoke). 

If you have especially sensitive air passageways, then give them a proper rest so they can heal. Do yourself a favor: look into making canna butter and tinctures. My body thanks me when I use my own home made tinctures or weed butter put into gel caps, and I'm sure yours will too.


----------

